# Easiest Plow to hook up



## BeardNH (Oct 30, 2017)

What do people think is the easiest plow to hook up and unhook? I travel a lot for work and my wife will have to be able to hook it up. Many years ago I had a Fisher Minute Mount 1, which took 25 minutes to hook up. We just have to plow our own driveway, which is about a half a mile long. Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Easiest? 

I would probably say Western's Ultramount for someone that doesn't do it frequently is the easiest to line up. Once it's lined up, it's not always as easy. 

If she can get it lined up after a couple tries, Boss is the easiest I've found to actually put on the truck. I would guess Snowex's new attachment would be similar.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, I've never had an Ultramount system, but it looks pretty similar to Boss to me. All I can say for sure is, you don't want a Snowdogg if you want easy mounting/removing.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 
Fisher 7.5 HD
Boss 7,5 V plow
Meyer 7.5 V plow

by far the easiest is the fisher.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

25 minutes ? for a minute mount. Really. You are doing somethng wrong. About 3 minutes tops and that is taking my time and sipping coffee.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You will want a Western Ultramount.

Take a dab of white out, put it in the center of the back of the drivers side headlight on the plow.

Put a second dot on the arm of your drivers side windshield wiper.

Sit in the drivers seat and put the third dot on the top of your dash just above your steering wheel.

Line all three up and drive right into the plow every time guaranteed.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the easiest on is the one that you remember how to hook after it sits all summer long


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Western hands down.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fisher hands down....Literally


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree on the fisher 15 minute mount. I had three hated them. If you had weight in the back after taking it off they never matched the correct height . I now use only blizzards they are really quick


----------



## PLC94 (Oct 30, 2017)

BeardNH said:


> What do people think is the easiest plow to hook up and unhook? I travel a lot for work and my wife will have to be able to hook it up. Many years ago I had a Fisher Minute Mount 1, which took 25 minutes to hook up. We just have to plow our own driveway, which is about a half a mile long. Thanks.


----------



## PLC94 (Oct 30, 2017)

I really like the way my snow x plow hooks up. The jack is incorporated into the lift system. It is by far my favorite plow yet.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

western by far fisher close second but I prefer fisher plows over western


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

One thing to remember from the Minute mount standpoint. It is not how you hook it up, it is how you leave it unhooked for the next time.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Boss sometimes takes me less than a minute. Other times it takes 15 minutes. I've heard Fisher is quick. But when I can hook the boss up nice, it's so fast.


----------



## BeardNH (Oct 30, 2017)

snowplower1 said:


> Boss sometimes takes me less than a minute. Other times it takes 15 minutes. I've heard Fisher is quick. But when I can hook the boss up nice, it's so fast.


Thanks. What would lead it to take 15 minutes? Is it the hydraulic lift? I'm leaning towards an 8'2" V XT but if it's a pain to hook up I may go with the Western.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing to do with the hydraulic lift. It's more about lining it up right. It's been my own fault a couple times when I didn't look too make sure the hooks were totally cleared. If you have level ground then there's a lot less problems. I'm always on uneven ground or a hill and that doesn't help. 
If you go boss, spend the extra money and get the dxt. Hands down favorite plow. I have two and about to buy two more this year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BeardNH said:


> Thanks. What would lead it to take 15 minutes? Is it the hydraulic lift? I'm leaning towards an 8'2" V XT but if it's a pain to hook up I may go with the Western.


The longest it's ever taken me to hook one of our Boss plows up is about 3 minutes. And that was with having to raise it up with a floor jack. We don't run plows on trucks while salting, and had to switch over to plow mode after spreaders were loaded. That throws hook height off just enough that it doesn't always go on.

If you've got a paved driveway/garage, and the weight in the bed of the truck doesn't change, you won't have any issues.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It sure is nice not having to deal with a jack stand anymore.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If you intend to take the plow off in a level garage, that makes things alot easier. You can drop it onto a dolly and push it on and off - easier to align. Used to do that with my Western. No snow and ice build up either. Ran out of room in the garage for the plow, but the Western is still quick and easy to line up and hook on.


----------

